# Discovery Gardens?



## Smiles:-)

Ok I think Discovery Gardens is the name of the place my husband is thinking of look at. Any comments?

Thanks,
Korena


----------



## sgilli3

Discovery Gardens are new.
They are located in Jebel Ali (near Ibn Battuta shopping mall)
I believe there are studio, 1, 2 and 3 bed apartments (I think studios start from about 70,000 dhs, and 1 bedrooms from 100,000)


----------



## bubble_boy

Have just moved in, been there for a week now. Its a nice place, still very quiet as there aren't many people living there. Many only moving in nowas the buildings become available. There is still a bit of construction going on to the back of discovery gardens, but we've not been bothered in the little time weve been there. This makes getting a taxi quite a problem if you order one or plan on finding one next to the road. I normally have a 15 minute walk in the morning to find a taxi. But then again we stay at the back of discovery gardens.

The main "problems" are that people tend to struggle to find your building (depending where you are) , but this is mainly cause its a new development, and not all boards are up yet. I am expecting it to become a lot easier in months or so.

but for now, were enjoying our place. You get a lot more space for your money. Our 1br apt is 100k a year, and is around 1000 sq feet.


----------



## bonk

Better Homes have been advertising DG rentals for 70k studio, 90k 1 bdrm. I forgot 2 bdrm rental - maybe 120k? I don't think there are 3 bdrm apts.


----------



## bubble_boy

Hi Natascha. 

Concierges?  There are none in my building... 

Still lots of building going on where I am. It actually has seemed to pick up. Don't know where you will be looking.

No pools finished that I know of. Cabs are not really a problem anymore, when you call them they generally find the place in around 10-15 minutes. You might be lucky and get one next to the road as well, but don't bet on it. Disc Gardens is still very much empty. Things seem to be speeding up though. 

I haven't had problems with my deliveries.

All this is based on my observations around the 120-130 buildings. I am in Building 127.


----------



## bubble_boy

Yeah, i know how you feel...

There are 12 swimming pools yes, and even one right outside our building... The thing is they are not finished yet. I haven't had a chance to go through the whole DG, so can't confirm that there are working pools in other places or not. 

Yes we have a large desk, supposedly where the security guard sits. But we seem to share one between 3 buildings. Perhaps there will be one for each building once they are all full, as I say, its still pretty quiet our side... 

As for a maid, I have a number that got slipped under my door, but never phoned. We clean ourselves. I am sure though that you will be able to find one in your building though.

We don't pay for aircon. Just DEWA. But our agent also said while we were looking that there is a period in which you buy where you pay for dewa, but you then get the rent at a discounted price. we missed the deadline for that, so we paid 5 grand extra rent, and now don't pay for AC. Don't know if that was all talk though.

The cabs give you a missed call yes. If you don't reply , I have found that they will just leave. Some cabbies do actually call you though.

May i ask in what number area you guys will be staying? Might make it easier to tell you about it if I know of it.

To my surprise I found out they are building a mosque right next to our building. Luckily judging by the progress on the pool, it may just only finish once our lease expires.


----------



## bubble_boy

Been living there for 3 months now.


----------



## bubble_boy

Cool, no problem. I won't be able to answer all your ques, as we are renting. I will do my best though. Just give me some time, i will reply a bit later tonight. Need to do some work.


----------



## bubble_boy

Okay, lets give this a try. Just want to say that I will only be giving my opinion and from what i have noticed so far.

I am of the male variety, and I originate from South Africa, no matter how much I wish to be a Brit. 

I have no idea how the AC thing works when you buy, but it would make sense to me that it would be included in the purchased price. It seems you have just been experiencing Dubai the way we have.  Even just renting we had so many things that had to be paid and done. It was a real stressful time. 

The cab's number is a main control centre and the number is. (04) 208 0808. I will pm you the maids number -don't want to be putting private individuals' numbers on the forum. I do not know her, and have never used her. I just received the number underneath my door, when i got home one day. Hopefully you come right. 

When we wanted to rent, the agent told us that they were told the facilities will only be finished September. It is September now, and our pool is still not finished. I live on the outside of the "complex", so I have no idea if the tennis courts are done yet. I believe they must be. The buildings closer to IBN seems to be a lot more done than ours. We haven't been for a walk through the area as it is summer. Sorry for not being more help here. Maybe someone else can help. I do not know of a shopping mall other than Ibn? I know Ibn is being expanded, but they haven't even started with the building... There is however some building going on across the road from us, not sure what it is... but its still a long ways away from completion. So far we cant even see actual building, just foundation type things, and lots of cranes.

We knew about the facilities, but we needed to move in and DG was the best that we have seen. Hopefully they finish them soon. Would love to swim a bit...

Have no idea on the keys thing. We locked ourselves out seeing as you need the key to open the unlocked door from the outside, so we had to get a locksmith to break the lock. we got lots of keys from that one.... I don't seem to be much help... 

The rubbish can be disposed of in the garbage chutes they have on every floor. I just love them. and big boxes can be taken outside , there should be a cage for it. You should see some boxes already standing anyway.

We didn't get a clean apartment, but that could be our fault. We really put pressure on the agent to get us in as soon as possible. So perhaps you will have a clean one. I know that there were apartments being cleaned before occupation when we were looking at different options in DG. 

Hopefully everything is fine when you get here. Hey, form here on you can only be pleasantly surprised.  

Sorry for not being much help. Hopefully you come right with the maid. Will pm you the number in a few. 

If you have any more questions will gladly try and answer. You can pm, email or even post here.


----------



## Smiles:-)

Hey will live here too. It's nice so far. I don't think we had the same thing happen with our AC as you did. We moved in Mid July. We are bldg 126 and the two pools near us are not done. I think the tennis courts are in front of us and they look done but I haven't made it that fair to see them to make sure. We haven't had any problems with the taxies finding our bldg. Some call a few times but they all have made it in the end. We haven't used a maid service yet. But I have noticed a bunch of other flats that have them. I can try to get some numbers when i see them. Our flat was a mess when we moved in and they sent someone to clean but I had to pay the guy 200 and all they did was clean the floors. Not sure what that was all about but won't do that again.


----------



## bubble_boy

Hello there Neighbour. I Still have to take one day and try and clean the paint/cement of the floors in some corners. I am just to lazy.


----------



## Smiles:-)

I know. I can't believe how bad this place was when we moved in...I was so upset with how dirty this place was. 

I see more and more people moving in everyday.



bubbles said:


> Hello there Neighbour. I Still have to take one day and try and clean the paint/cement of the floors in some corners. I am just to lazy.


----------



## bubble_boy

That is true, a few more months and its gonna be a nice community! can't wait for winter. Gonna be nice being able to walk around.


----------



## Dazcat

Hello,

Had a great weekend up until last night!!

Our receptionist brings me a bill for 4000 dhs for a/c. It is for the whole year! However i was told that a/c was included in my rent, after checking my tenancy contract it does not appear on there. Seems ive made the error in signing it without checking it over properly!

My question is how can my land lord decide after ive been living in the apt for 3 months that he is going to charge me an extra 4000 dhs a year?

I have already paid him 95000 dhs in rent for the next year. Basically i think they should of advertised the rent as 99000 not 95000! 

Has anyone else in Discovery Gardens had this bill?

Would it be more expensive to have a monthly bill charging me for the amount i use it?

We only use the a/c in the bedroom at night & the living area for a couple of hours a day.

Thanks


----------



## bubble_boy

That, how I understand it is unfortunately how it worked. There was up untill a certain period, the95k lease which didn't include AC. The you got the 100k which did include it. All in it seems you got the better deal. 

Sorry, not much help, but this is what our agent told us.


----------



## deniseajohnson

I must ive somewhere near to you as the mosque is outside my block too! i'm in block 24.

I use focus cleaners for cleaning, maid 1/2 day per week 40dhs per hour 160 each week. Seem to be ok. 

I cstruggled to find key cutting too, got mine done in Lamcy plaza!

My block seems to be pretty full and we have a concierge guy and a security guy, both have given me mbiles for emergencies

Pool not ready either but think it might be same one as bubbles in front of the mosque!

Haven't been given any bills for A/c so not too sure about this one!


----------



## bubble_boy

You are quite ways away from my building. I am in building 127. the "mosque" is still in foundation phase. you can't really see what it is yet. But, I have a good idea where your place is. Your pretty close to the mall right? All that is across the street from me is lots of desert, with some construction going on.


----------



## deniseajohnson

yep, that's me, i didn't realise there's another mosque, obviously didn't venture far enough yet!

i think its good value for money compared to other areas of Dubai, my 1 bed is spacious, (but there's only me!) i work besides Burj Dubai Tower so great to get to work from here. Marina also very handy for beach/stroll, coffee shops etc once they open again!

i like it living here, will be better once pools open though as not easy to catch people to chat as we all pass by to go to work!


----------



## Smiles:-)

deniseajohnson said:


> yep, that's me, i didn't realise there's another mosque, obviously didn't venture far enough yet!
> 
> i think its good value for money compared to other areas of Dubai, my 1 bed is spacious, (but there's only me!) i work besides Burj Dubai Tower so great to get to work from here. Marina also very handy for beach/stroll, coffee shops etc once they open again!
> 
> i like it living here, will be better once pools open though as not easy to catch people to chat as we all pass by to go to work!


Weher can I go swimming/Beach at the Marina? 
Thanks


----------



## deniseajohnson

just after the hilton is a large car park, there is a public beach here, no facilities so you need to take your own drinks, food, beach mat etc


----------



## NATS

hey guys I am going to be in bldg. 121. What facilities do they have there? Getting worried too now coz my hubby stated that the agent "Better Homes" told him the AC was included. 

Bubbles we are renting as well.

My hubby said the apartment was absolutely filthy and he had to get someone to come and clean it up. Right now a door in the bathroom is damaged and he was told it can only be replaced after 3 months. What kind of maintenance is this?


----------



## nicklockett78

Hi Guys, I've recently moved into Discovery Gardens and was interested in your thoughts in the place / area?

I have to say that I am a little disappointed about the upkeep of the gardens and the community areas in general. It would be great to see a little more TLC being put towards things. 

Do any of you know what routine planned maintenance is in place? 

Clean windows would be fantastic!!


----------



## bubble_boy

Nats. AC will probably be included.  Ours is. There are no finished facilities of yet.

Can completely relate to filthy apartment... We didn't have a problem with maintenance, but then again we were the first in the building, and there are lots more people to sort out now.

Nick.I have no idea if there are plans. All I know is that they're still building everywhere, so I don't see thing changing soon. I don't even see it being perfect when my lease expires. That's what you get for moving into a half done place. And isn't it just great that the estate agent didn't tell me they're building a mosque next to our block. literally next to our apartment. i won't need an alarm.


----------



## NATS

my hubby says things are on a "go slow" in dubai - nobody knows anything about "urgency" .

bubbles where in SA did you come from? I'm still new here and still trying to find my way around the forum. Don't think I can pm anyone too now - oh well!


----------



## deniseajohnson

I also moved into a dirty place, the concierge man came to clean but just wiped the dust around with a dirty mop! I had to get cleaners to come and do the job properly!

I agree with nicklockett78, the place needs more tlc outside, i keep thinking maybe they'll tidy up when the work men have finished the mosque, but there's no excuse for rubbish not being removed. Maybe we should all get onto the agents then they might do something?


----------



## NATS

Denise my hubby had to pay a guy 200AED to clean up the place. I moved my stuff from SA to Dubai and I am only coming up in November.


----------



## Smiles:-)

NATS said:


> Denise my hubby had to pay a guy 200AED to clean up the place. I moved my stuff from SA to Dubai and I am only coming up in November.


I also paid a guy 200AED to clean our place. They really only buffed the floors. Was not worth it at all.


----------



## bubble_boy

NATS said:


> my hubby says things are on a "go slow" in dubai - nobody knows anything about "urgency" .
> 
> bubbles where in SA did you come from? I'm still new here and still trying to find my way around the forum. Don't think I can pm anyone too now - oh well!


Hey Nats. You will be able to PM now, youve got 5 posts. 

I am from Joburg. My wife is also in SA at the mo. The wait is very frustrating for us both to get her back here. 

Unf I have also experienced the "go slow" too many times. There is no sense of urgency, and you just have to go with it.


----------



## manxegator

*Need advice on DG*

Hello,
I am a spanish guy moving to Dubai 1st november. I am still trying to decide where to live. I will be working in SZR near the Emirates Towers. Do you have any idea of how long will it take me to drive there in the morning to get to work. I think the prices in DG are reasonable compared to other areas? Also, are the pools finished? Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## deniseajohnson

Hi

I was lost when i arrived as i didn't have a clue about the area, i work near the emirates towera and it takes between 30 mins and an hour depending if there are any accidents on SZR or what time i leave, normally about 35 mins

DG is definatley value for money compared to other areas of Dubai and close to the marina, beaches etc, i like it here.

Seems non of the pools are finished, not even nearly finished! but then most of dubai is one big building site where as the main building in most of DG is finished... not to sure about the far end of DG yet as i haven't had chance to have a good look around yet!


----------



## manxegator

Thanks very much for your answer. I think we might be neighbours then. 30 min to one hour is was I take to get to my office here in Luxembourg where I live now. A pity about the pool, but if the beach is closed by, should be enough. You've been of great help. If I can abuse of your kindness, would you mind to recomend all not hyperexpensive areas to live in Dubai and not more than 30-1h from Emirates Towers. I will actually be working on City Tower 1. Don't know if you know it. thanks again.



deniseajohnson said:


> Hi
> 
> I was lost when i arrived as i didn't have a clue about the area, i work near the emirates towera and it takes between 30 mins and an hour depending if there are any accidents on SZR or what time i leave, normally about 35 mins
> 
> DG is definatley value for money compared to other areas of Dubai and close to the marina, beaches etc, i like it here.
> 
> Seems non of the pools are finished, not even nearly finished! but then most of dubai is one big building site where as the main building in most of DG is finished... not to sure about the far end of DG yet as i haven't had chance to have a good look around yet!


----------



## deniseajohnson

will get back to you again as it's now 00.18 and i have to get up for work at 6am,but you're not arriving till 1st nov so i guess it can wait a few days!

Quick list:

JLT - Jameira Lake Towers - expensive, big building site
International City - CHeap but bit far out
Dubai Investment park - Cheap but maybe an hour out
Karama - Very cheap - in the heart of busy dubai, trafic can be bad even though it's closer!


...lots more but ned my sleep now!

Dubizzle will give you an idea of the prices and Gulf newspaper on-line


Explorer book 'Dubai Complete Residents' Guide (Paperback)' is a grat book, cna be found on amazon


Cheers


----------



## jump

Just would like to inquire from you guys how much I expect to pay for DEWA and Gas on the average per month.


----------



## bubble_boy

Im paying about 500 for dewa. Waiting for the latest Dewa bill to confirm. The gas is cheap cheap. Think it's 80dhs a month, and then 13.50 per cubic meter of gas. We have used 1.7 cubic meter in 2 months. They do the metre reading every 3 months.


----------



## jump

bubbles said:


> Im paying about 500 for dewa. Waiting for the latest Dewa bill to confirm. The gas is cheap cheap. Think it's 80dhs a month, and then 13.50 per cubic meter of gas. We have used 1.7 cubic meter in 2 months. They do the metre reading every 3 months.


ok, thanks.. its cheaper than I though, I'm budgeting around 1k for dewa and gas so that's good news for my wallet.. Be moving in by November in building 130...

In the discovery gardens website, it was mentioned that there is an underground parking.. does this actually exist?


----------



## bubble_boy

Never heard of that. We will be neighbours.  There certainly aren't any underground parking lots here. All parking is outside . Keep on budgeting 1k. Were only 2 people, and switch off the AC when were out to work. That way you can only be surprised.


----------



## jump

ok, thanks.. will do.... but remember, AC is free so no actual savings there...

..see you neighbor!!!


----------



## bubble_boy

Yeah it's free but you still pay for the electricity you use to run it.  Or so I have been told, mwah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## jump

haha,..you have a point there neighbor.... the blower does need electricity....


----------



## NATS

Jump the way things are happening in Dubai - one minute you are not paying for AC next you get the bill for it!

Bubbles why is it that Nakheel promised so many features for DG and its not in place yet?

Even my hubby is parked in an open area.


----------



## hande

Hi guys,

I just came to Dubai and staying at a hotel...but I have to find a flat till month end. Discovery Gardens seem to be a nice place to live but I came to see the place in the evening, it seemed so empty, there were only a couple of flats with lights on!
So it kind of looked lonely and isolated..are more people moving in lately? 

And how about the traffic? I will be working at Jebel Ali FZ. It's close to DG but traffic matters. 

Thanks for your comments


----------



## deniseajohnson

hande said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just came to Dubai and staying at a hotel...but I have to find a flat till month end. Discovery Gardens seem to be a nice place to live but I came to see the place in the evening, it seemed so empty, there were only a couple of flats with lights on!
> So it kind of looked lonely and isolated..are more people moving in lately?
> 
> And how about the traffic? I will be working at Jebel Ali FZ. It's close to DG but traffic matters.
> 
> Thanks for your comments


Hi, welcome to dubai!

it's still quite quiet, but i like living in DG, handy for marina & the beaches and supermarkets/Ibn Batutta Mall, don't know about traffic to Jebel Ali as i go the other way!


----------



## Smiles:-)

deniseajohnson said:


> Hi, welcome to dubai!
> 
> it's still quite quiet, but i like living in DG, handy for marina & the beaches and supermarkets/Ibn Batutta Mall, don't know about traffic to Jebel Ali as i go the other way!


The traffice to Jebel Ali FZ is not bad. My husband works there and I am looking fro a job there. Some days are bad but you'll have that anywhere in Dubai. We love living in DG.


----------



## hande

Thanks for replying guys...I came to see some studios today. I understood why the taxis wouldn't show up, it takes some time to find the right building  but the place is really cute..

I heard something like a municipality fee that you have to pay in some areas..has anyone of you payed it or DG area is excluded from that fee? 

And also I couldn't see any tennis courts...are there any?


----------



## Smiles:-)

yes there are tennis courts and basket ball courts.


----------



## deniseajohnson

don't know anything about municipality charge. The pool Gym etc near to me (building 24) is no where near ready yet!


----------



## jump

I read in the papers that the housing fee (5% of annual rent) is included in the monthly DEWA bill, any of you guys actually been charged this fee ?


----------



## bubble_boy

I just received my first bill. No mention of it.


----------



## timmychimp

Hi all,

First post here, but interesting to see comments from other DG residents. I've used the tennis courts a couple of times in the Zen area, but tonight they were pad-locked. Walked up to the next set of courts which were not locked (but were occupied). Does anyone know anything about this, as I can't believe anyone would be selfish enough to padlock the courts so they could get on them whenever they want. I couldn't find anyone around to get a sensible answer from - our concierge desk is never ever manned these days although it always was when we first moved in (start of June) but then again I think we were some of the first residents here.

Tim
Bldg. 33


----------



## hande

what about the municipality fee...do you have any idea on that?


----------



## flossie

hande said:


> what about the municipality fee...do you have any idea on that?


It can take a long time for the housing fee (municipality charge) to show up on your DEWA bill. We signed our lease (Meadows, but it's all the same) in April and didn't start getting charged until November. It's not back charged, it just shows up one day.


----------



## Dazcat

Where are the Tennis courts in the Zen area? Which block are they near?


----------



## Aisha

Hi DG neighbors, I’m in Zen block 19 which is now full. I have been here since the beginning of August and things are great apart from, there always have to be one thing right. The landlord did not pay his part of the DEWA bill when it was vacant, it stands at 600+AED which needs to be paid within 1mth or I will be cut off, like I don’t have better things to do. 

I really like the Mediterranean block great for barbecues, please give me an invite if any1 has one.

I was told that we would not have a gym just a pool and tennis/basketball court, did I hear wrong? cause i joined fitness first.


----------



## bubble_boy

You are correct, there won't be a gym.


----------



## Smiles:-)

bubbles said:


> You are correct, there won't be a gym.


On DG's website it states gyms will be build and my sales person said that she thought by November but not sure.

Discovery Gardens

"Within the six kilometre length of Discovery Gardens you can enjoy a wide range of family-oriented amenities including 13 community swimming pools - 12 of which will include special children's pools - plus tennis, basketball and volleyball courts, gyms, a football pitch, cycling and jogging trails, mosques and extensive undercover parking."


----------



## bubble_boy

Well we phoned Nakheel the other day and they told us there won't be any.  they're more than welcome to build some though.


----------



## Smiles:-)

bubbles said:


> Well we phoned Nakheel the other day and they told us there won't be any.  they're more than welcome to build some though.


Interesting! They need to update their website and get the facts straight!


----------



## Rich27

*Rent at Discovery?*

Alright mate.

A friend of mine is out in Dubai already and is looking for somewhere we might be able to rent together to make things cheaper for us as new expats. 
He mentioned Discovery Gardens to me as a possible place to consider the other day but was alarmed by a rumour he'd heard about a large amount of rent required up front?
Can you enlighten me please?

Rich


----------



## bubble_boy

Rich (Personal Trainer) said:


> Alright mate.
> 
> A friend of mine is out in Dubai already and is looking for somewhere we might be able to rent together to make things cheaper for us as new expats.
> He mentioned Discovery Gardens to me as a possible place to consider the other day but was alarmed by a rumour he'd heard about a large amount of rent required up front?
> Can you enlighten me please?
> 
> Rich


Rent is generally paid 1 year upfront in Dubai. 1 cheque, and sometimes 2 cheques.


----------



## Rich27

*Rent*



bubbles said:


> Rent is generally paid 1 year upfront in Dubai. 1 cheque, and sometimes 2 cheques.


Thanks for the quick reply.
A years worth, damn! That could make things interesting.....

You know of anyone who'd be happy to rent a room in the not too distant future to a cheerful, friendly lad that cooks and doesn't mind housework or ironing? (I double as a great burglar deterent. I'm a 6'4'', 17-stone ex-soldier...)


----------



## jump

hello neighbours...!

just wondering if the only problem in our flat, have u guys experiencing awful smell coming from the bathroom....? My wife makes it a point to clean it everyday and I cannot seem to pinpoint where is it coming from.


----------



## Smiles:-)

jump said:


> hello neighbours...!
> 
> just wondering if the only problem in our flat, have u guys experiencing awful smell coming from the bathroom....? My wife makes it a point to clean it everyday and I cannot seem to pinpoint where is it coming from.


You need to call maintenance and have them come and clean out the drains. Ours was full of rocks and stuff. Once they cleaned out *ALL* the drains the smell went away.


----------



## crazymazy1980

Rich27 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> A years worth, damn! That could make things interesting.....
> 
> You know of anyone who'd be happy to rent a room in the not too distant future to a cheerful, friendly lad that cooks and doesn't mind housework or ironing? (I double as a great burglar deterent. I'm a 6'4'', 17-stone ex-soldier...)


Look on Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds They have plenty of flatshares

Most are a lot better than Lydd Camp too


----------



## jump

Smiles:-) said:


> You need to call maintenance and have them come and clean out the drains. Ours was full of rocks and stuff. Once they cleaned out *ALL* the drains the smell went away.



thanks... will call maintenance right away...


----------



## jump

any news when the swimming pools will be completed?


----------



## saya123

i see them being constructed but havent seen any that is operational.. i have heard there is one completed in building number 34 i think.. dunno how correct that is.. 

i live in zen cluster.. the buildings that are in front.. the red ones.. our buildings hav internal gym but even that is not operational till date! 

and for somebody who asked whether discovery has underground parking.. yes it does but only in the buildings at the front.. the buildings at the back have open air parking.. ! 



jump said:


> any news when the swimming pools will be completed?


----------



## ExpatAl

The "Gardens" have underground parking. But most of the access points to the parking area seem to be blocked off. 
Discovery Gardens has open air road level parking none with canopy's.


----------



## saya123

even i thot that the buildings in front are all "gardens" but the fact is that the buildings on ur left side are actually part of "discovery gardens" zen cluster.. i got to know when i actually rented the apartment.. and these buildings have underground parking and access is always open.. quite opposite to ur observation 



ExpatAl said:


> The "Gardens" have underground parking. But most of the access points to the parking area seem to be blocked off.
> Discovery Gardens has open air road level parking none with canopy's.


----------



## ahayat

*delivery places*

hey,
just moved in and don't know much about the place. ibn batuta is a little too far from where i am (bldg 107), especially since i don't own a car yet.. can somebody tell me if there's a corner store or laundry nearby..

second question: can somebody please be kind enough to list a few numbers for eating places that deliver.. fast food, indian/pakistani, ANY would do! i'm not much of a cooker! 

thanks!


----------



## ExpatAl

Hello,
I suggest you go to the mall and pick up some numbers of the resturants in the food hall, most deliver.
I live in one of the buildings in the 70's and I walk over all the time, especially this time of year.
Have not checked for a few weeks but I did notice a laundry / dry cleaners opening towards the Zion section of DG. Also a resturant or two. I also noted some signs going up for supermarkets "opening soon" but none fitted out the last time I looked.


----------



## saya123

ahayat said:


> hey,
> just moved in and don't know much about the place. ibn batuta is a little too far from where i am (bldg 107), especially since i don't own a car yet.. can somebody tell me if there's a corner store or laundry nearby..
> 
> second question: can somebody please be kind enough to list a few numbers for eating places that deliver.. fast food, indian/pakistani, ANY would do! i'm not much of a cooker!
> 
> thanks!


hey there.. welcome neighbour  actually im in zen myself.. so yes there is a laundry there by the name of 'Eastern...' somethin.. they do pick n drop as well.. so i will try to get hold of a number the next time i walk past that.. its in the same building as ZiQoo hotel apartments.. opposite Chelsea Gardens Hotel Apartments. 

as for food delievry.. hmm i dont have many numbers.. but yes there are quite a few restuarants in the mall and all u need to do is go there once and grab all the menus as suggested by ExpatAl.. im sure most of them deliver as its not too far off..


----------



## zero9

ahayat said:


> hey,
> just moved in and don't know much about the place. ibn batuta is a little too far from where i am (bldg 107), especially since i don't own a car yet.. can somebody tell me if there's a corner store or laundry nearby..
> 
> second question: can somebody please be kind enough to list a few numbers for eating places that deliver.. fast food, indian/pakistani, ANY would do! i'm not much of a cooker!
> 
> thanks!


Hey.. did u manage to hunt the numbers.. // the best thing would be to go to IBN Batutta mall and collect take away menus from all the possible counters.. BTW shamiana has good indian food... (non-veg is good.. veg isnt..)

i m at bldg 65 and cant still figure out a laundry.. (there is one in zen cluster .. but damn expensive..try this " Emirates Falcon Laundry and their number is 050 8262268" i got it as a post from smwhere..

also there isnt any any corner store around.. so we go to Lulu market at al barsha behind Mall of emirates.. it has a lot of variety for indians..

BTW did u manage to get some maid .. sm1 had sent me a small note with a number on it.. she never came on calling though.. 

where are u from>> ?? and where do u work.??

we are from mumbai.. and currently work from a temporary office at JAFZA.. we plan to take up office at media city


----------



## zero9

hello everybody..

we are new here and we have joined this group / forum recently... we are in bldg 65.. any1 around us..??


----------



## rosco

hi there looking at discovery gardens, how much are you guys paying if you dont mind me asking just to confirm the other fees are these correct?

chiller (sometimes paid by landlord)
ground fees (paid by landlord)
water n electric upfront about £1000
agency fees 5% or 5k minimium?
deposit 5k?

am i missing anything?


----------



## timmychimp

Hi Rosco,

Rent for a 1 bed apt in Zen is 100k for a corner unit (I think it's less for one in the middle with fewer windows). Chiller was about AED5000 for the year, and DEWA up front fee was AED1000, although this was supposed to have been paid out of the money we gave to the agent. Our helpful agent never passed this money on to DEWA so our electricity was cut off after about a month of being here. We had to go to DEWA and sort this out ourselves, and also pay a reconnection charge. Avoid Opera as an agent at all costs, but I've not heard good reports about other agents either.

The agency fees were 5% of the total. It's a scandal, because they have done absolutely nothing. Calls are endlessly bounced around between depts, you're always advised to call your original agent (who never answers), complaints tend to be answered with the excuse 'well, it's the same for everybody else'. The agency were generally incompetent.

A few ppl have mentioned the smell from the drains - we've had this. A few months ago I had an interesting conversation with the English guy who runs the quiz at the Jebel Ali club (highly recommended venue - think Phoenix Nights). He was saying that when these places were built the pipes they used for the sewage system were of too small a guage. This, coupled with the builders' tendency to pour unused concrete and debris into the system, means that it blocks really easily. In September we were treated to an overflow of raw sewage onto the steps into the block. The gent at the Jebel Ali club has taken to referring to it as 'Cesspit Gardens'.

Phew - rant over. 

Other than that, I think I'd rather live in Discovery Gardens than most other places I've seen in Dubai.


----------



## Dazcat

I absolutely love living in Discovery Gardens. We moved in at the start of July & were told the pool would be finished by the end of August! Its now January & ours is far from finished!!

Thats my only complaint as it was one of the reasons we were attracted to Discovery Gardens!


----------



## rosco

thanks timmy n daz

due to the banks being complete arses we are now only looking at discovery gardens. so negociating the best rent we can get


----------



## Myosotis

Hi, we are a Belgium young couple and are moving in a couple of weeks to Discovery gardens.
We are you all from?


----------



## marc

Prices are around 65k for studios and 100k +/- on 1 beds

but the good thing is it that they are very flexible on cheques 4-5+ cheques some even 12.


----------



## anna33

*Zen F-type*

Does anybody know which agent rents out the F-type apartment in Zen? 

Or maybe a landlord that has availability..
Looking for 1 BR with balcony, according the floorplan those are in Zen


----------



## RabsyA

Hi

I am looking to move to DG towards the end of Jan. Can anyone recommend a good agent who deals in this area and actually does all that they promise to do...(or am I asking for too much)...I have heard a few stories about being suprised with unexpected charges etc which agent was meant to have dealt with and now just want to avoid this. Also is there a particular part of DG which is recommended?


----------



## rosco

Rabsya I have an agent I am dealing with at the moment who seems ok, pm me if your interestd and I will give you her details.

beware though some agents may advertise at lower price then increase the price as that one is not available anymore.

ps I would not expect anyone to pay more than 85 for an appartment in DC with 4 cheques. max 80k with one cheque, that includes chiller and maintenance.


----------



## RabsyA

Hey Rosco

Thanks for the quick reply. I have not been on this forum long enough to be able to PM but I am definately interested. Would you be able to send me more details.

Thanks


----------



## rosco

yes you need 5 posts though to be able to pm

post another message

ps.

if you go down to disco gardens in the day people are usually hanging about to show you round


----------



## RabsyA

Ok - the people hanging around are they agents? I have been there already and saw a few places. 

Is there a gym in the apartments? Some agents advertise a gym others don't...


----------



## marc

I have a whole building to rent out there! - so you can just go and choose which unit you want.

if you want to do that?


----------



## dallan

RabsyA said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking to move to DG towards the end of Jan. Can anyone recommend a good agent who deals in this area and actually does all that they promise to do...(or am I asking for too much)...I have heard a few stories about being suprised with unexpected charges etc which agent was meant to have dealt with and now just want to avoid this. Also is there a particular part of DG which is recommended?


Hi there

Can't help with Discovery Gardens but there is a member of the forum Marc who is an agent who does what he says! He was good enough to look for a villa in the Springs for me and email pics back to the UK. Have never meet him but from the mails that we swapped seems a decent enough guy. I have his mail address that I can give you if he doesn't post in this thread.

Cheers


----------



## anna33

Hi Marc, 

What is ur price for the 1Br with balcony?


----------



## dallan

marc said:


> I have a whole building to rent out there! - so you can just go and choose which unit you want.
> 
> if you want to do that?


Haha Marc we must of been posting at the same time

Hope you are good

Debbie


----------



## marc

Hi Debbie. 

Thanks !


----------



## sadark

*hi*

Hi i am from Portugal i arrive two months ago and i living on the block 68 nice number.

you work also in burj dubai or near to the tower? because i work ther.

any portuguese people living in discovery gardens??





deniseajohnson said:


> yep, that's me, i didn't realise there's another mosque, obviously didn't venture far enough yet!
> 
> i think its good value for money compared to other areas of Dubai, my 1 bed is spacious, (but there's only me!) i work besides Burj Dubai Tower so great to get to work from here. Marina also very handy for beach/stroll, coffee shops etc once they open again!
> 
> i like it living here, will be better once pools open though as not easy to catch people to chat as we all pass by to go to work!


----------



## jump

hi marc, are there 2 bedrooms available?


----------



## marc

Hi Jump, the other building with 2 bedrooms has not come through yet, it hasn't been handed over by Nakheel. - very annoying!


----------



## marc

anna33 said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> What is ur price for the 1Br with balcony?


Large 1 bedroom with balcony is 90,000 AED p/a

Thanks.


----------



## ANDREW SMITH

marc said:


> Large 1 bedroom with balcony is 90,000 AED p/a
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Marc,
Is there a 6 month rental available? 
I'm hearing this is becoming a little more acceptable these days.

Best wishes
Andrew


----------



## marc

ANDREW SMITH said:


> Hi Marc,
> Is there a 6 month rental available?
> I'm hearing this is becoming a little more acceptable these days.
> 
> Best wishes
> Andrew



Hi Andrew, 

On this building its a minimum of 1 year, but you can find 6 month lets available, I will have a look and come back to you. - there usually a little more expensive - if thats ok? 

thanks.


----------



## ANDREW SMITH

marc said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> On this building its a minimum of 1 year, but you can find 6 month lets available, I will have a look and come back to you. - there usually a little more expensive - if thats ok?
> 
> thanks.


Many thanks Marc,
Any help would be much appreciated.
Looking to move out of current apartment end of February and a 1 bedroom 6 month rental would be much better for me.

Andrew


----------



## glodny_krolik

marc said:


> Large 1 bedroom with balcony is 90,000 AED p/a
> 
> Thanks.


I have found one for 78,000AED but not sure if big type.


----------



## listerd

*Anyone know any good agents?*

Hi, does anyone know any good agents? I bought a studio in DG when the project first started and i would now like to rent the studio - i would really like to know peoples opinions about agents/rental companies and if any come recommended.

Thanks for any replies I really appreciate your help"!


----------



## marc

Studio rental now in DG is around 45,000 AED

Thanks,


----------



## alli

Marc!

So glad to see you have gotten on well over here. We're gona move to DG in June - what's the best building to try and get into, and do you think that the prices will have dropped further by then?


----------



## marc

The best ones would be, 

Zen - because of proximity to S Z Road and Ibn Buttuta. = not much available 
Mediterranean - close to the above and bigger then Zen. = quite a lot available.

Not sure if they will drop any further then 45,000 AED for studios, because the service charges are high (20k +/- p/a studio) there's no point renting them for any less. - But found value now...

But different owners are in different positions......


----------



## alli

Thanks so much!!

Perhaps in June when we are looking to move, i'll give you a ring? Can you PM me your email address, I didn't keep it the last time


----------



## listerd

marc said:


> Studio rental now in DG is around 45,000 AED
> 
> Thanks,


You are 100% spot on.

I was able to rent out my (large) studio of 520 sq feet for 45,000 AED in four cheques.

If it was 8 months before it would have been double.

Still, have to be grateful for having someone.

Discovery gardens exceeded my expectations - I am really impressed with the finishing and features. I am close to Ibn Battuta mall. I think that once the next few years roll by and the area 'ages' a little, the transport network comes into play, the economy matures a little - the area will become very pleasant.


----------



## Dazcat

Agreed......................................BUT! Would be nice if they ever finished the pools!!

We moved in July 08 & were told that they would be complete by Nov 09, they are no further on now than they were!


----------



## timmychimp

We moved in May '08 and were told the pools would be ready in 2 months in time for the middle of summer. They're still in the same state now as they were then. Is it worth sending our Hayya! club membership to Nakheel or to the agent?  we only go there to use the pool which we thought we were paying for at Discovery Gardens.


----------



## timmychimp

Does anyone else in Discovery Gardens rent through Opera International. We've had nothing but trouble, and I think I may have found the reason why.


----------



## rosco

that doesnt look good mate

have you managed to get in touch with them?

what kind of responsibility does the landlord have?


----------



## jump

any news in discogardens? Will the swimming pools ever be completed?


----------



## andrew matthews

Hi everyone in DG. It looks like we will be moving there in Aug, so a bit hot !!!!!!

It will be one of the Zen buildings. My wife is a school teacher and will be working for Taleem. 

Are there any teachers living DG on here?

thanks

Andrew


----------



## Dazcat

Is anyone else's rent up for renewal with Vakson Real Estate?

Just wondering what prices they are giving everyone else?

Cheers


----------



## jjjbharvey

*Palm Jumeira*

Hi,

Do any of you know how long it would take to drive from the beginning of the Palm to DESS School in Oud Meta Rd??

PS Schoolrun times!

Thanks,
Jonathan.


----------



## bubble_boy

Dazcat said:


> Is anyone else's rent up for renewal with Vakson Real Estate?
> 
> Just wondering what prices they are giving everyone else?
> 
> Cheers


Not with Vakson. We got an offer of 68000 4 cheques to extend our lease. quite a bit off from the 100 000 we paid a year ago.... :yuck:


----------



## rosco

I wouldnt pay more than 60,000 rents are still too high for the supply and demand and value, they are still going down and I know people who are being offered 60k as renewal


----------



## jump

68k in 4 chcks is still high.. even nakheel offers 1 bedrm for 65k in 12 checks...


----------



## bubble_boy

OKay, I have to admit , it was a month and a half ago I got that offer.


----------



## Dazcat

I have been offered 65000 renewal by Vakson. Im torn whether to move or not. There are some around for between 55000 & 60000, but by the time you add on %'s for Agent & Bond plus the fees for getting dewa, showtime ect connected & paid somebody to move us. Is it worth it?


----------



## rosco

Dazcat said:


> I have been offered 65000 renewal by Vakson. Im torn whether to move or not. There are some around for between 55000 & 60000, but by the time you add on %'s for Agent & Bond plus the fees for getting dewa, showtime ect connected & paid somebody to move us. Is it worth it?


probably not but you can use those prices to negociate a better price. They wont be able to get someone new in paying 65,000, plus if you are staying they are guaranteeing the rent. offer 55,000 what you got to lose


----------



## janeth

DG is mmm a good option to move now in the crisis the prices are ok u can find 1 bedroom apartment at 60,000dirhamns
i will try to look for 1 u type apartment.. till august maybe is going to be less than 60,000 well hope so.
But the bad things DG is like International city a very baaaaad smell almost every night..


----------



## Dazcat

Rosco,
I have tried negotiating with them they arent budging, they even agreed that they wouldnt get a new tenant in for 65000! Got a couple more weeks yet though so hopefully they will see sense.

Janeth,
I already live in Disco Gardens, and i can assure you there is no smell. Have you brushed your teeth lately?


----------



## rosco

Dazcat said:


> Rosco,
> I have tried negotiating with them they arent budging, they even agreed that they wouldnt get a new tenant in for 65000! Got a couple more weeks yet though so hopefully they will see sense.
> 
> Janeth,
> I already live in Disco Gardens, and i can assure you there is no smell. Have you brushed your teeth lately?


thats annoying, 65k is too much. for that much a month where I am from in the uk I could get a 3/4 bedroom detached house built properly and finished to a good quality. also the supply meets the demand at a similar level. have a look around see whats available do the math(which probably wont work) see what the agent has available and do a deal. 

anyways 65k is still cheaper than 3 months ago

I have smelt the sewage twice in 4 months and that was on the road passed the place, there was no smell near the gardens, so dont judge that as a factor


----------



## Guest

Are they any handymen/maintenance guys in DG who can come over and put up my curtain poles as well as a few other small handy jobs requiring a drill and a tool kit? Damsel in distress, help really appreciated?
Not to sure if the cleaners you see around the place can do it, they normally help bring my shopping in but its not quite the same as drilling holes into the walls!


----------



## rosco

Buppo said:


> Are they any handymen/maintenance guys in DG who can come over and put up my curtain poles as well as a few other small handy jobs requiring a drill and a tool kit? Damsel in distress, help really appreciated?
> Not to sure if the cleaners you see around the place can do it, they normally help bring my shopping in but its not quite the same as drilling holes into the walls!


I would but my mate with the drill is in the uk for 10 days. 

there are a number of people with diy skills look online. some of the help on the desks will for a small price i imagine, i will try and ask the one at ours but his english isnt great. 

i recommend u have a friend pref male with you. defo not on ur own just to be safe. what block u in?


----------



## Guest

rosco said:


> I would but my mate with the drill is in the uk for 10 days.
> 
> there are a number of people with diy skills look online. some of the help on the desks will for a small price i imagine, i will try and ask the one at ours but his english isnt great.
> 
> i recommend u have a friend pref male with you. defo not on ur own just to be safe. what block u in?


I am in 75....will speak to friends who live here and see if they can do it. Just thought I would find out if I could easily get a handyman but doesn't seem to be the case.

Thanks though Rosco


----------



## listerd

Hi all - I just moved into DG and love it - the only complaint I have is that there seems to be a smell coming from the bathroom that I cant seem to understand? The repair guy came round and said that a few other apartments have had similiar issues - has anyone here?

Thanks


----------



## jump

same here... smells will not be there some days but will come back again later.. dont know why... probably from the drainage..


----------



## listerd

jump said:


> same here... smells will not be there some days but will come back again later.. dont know why... probably from the drainage..


Does anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## jump

listerd said:


> Does anyone know why this is happening?


solved the puzzle.. smell comes from clogged drains...

solution, buy a declogging liquid from your favorite supermarket.. pour it over the shower drain, let it stay for 24 hrs... no more smell..


----------



## fodens

*Traffic*

Hi there,

We have been living here for 8 month now, have had a few minor issues, but they have mainly been resolved. Generally we have been pleased with the place, despite the obvious one, pools not been complete.

However, there is now one major issue that is very frustrating, this is the traffic getting in to the place. Does anyone know if they are planning on opening the other entrances to the other streets? It would ease the congestion a lot!

Thanks
Mark


----------



## eyad84

there are 12 pools indeed, but its full of sand yet 
there should be a security guard , but it looks like the guard is sleeping always :d

but it is a lovely environment to live in and I think all the problems will be solved soon


----------



## Anshuman Joshi

eyad84 said:


> there are 12 pools indeed, but its full of sand yet
> there should be a security guard , but it looks like the guard is sleeping always :d
> 
> but it is a lovely environment to live in and I think all the problems will be solved soon


Moved to Discovery Gardens a week back. It's quiet and peaceful and almost dead silent. The problem with the place is that even if you needed to buys things for daily use you have to make the trek to Geant which is not so bad. So it has been good so far. Hoping to make more friends though.


----------



## nikkih

Hi, I'm moving to Dubai in August and have been given an apartment in DG (building 120) by my employer.
I was wondering if anyone could tell me which part of DG this building is in and what the area is like, i.e. facilities, how 'complete' it is?

Thanks.


----------



## eyad84

hey nikkih, 120 must be at the Mediterranean Clusters or Contemporary Clusters

the area looks nice, NO FACILITIES , and I dont know what do you mean by complete but in general it is a nice place to live

t c


----------



## nikkih

Thanks.

By 'complete' I meant swimming pools etc. Looking at previous posts I'm not hopeful that they will be usable by next month?!

Also, is there anywhere to store a bike in/around the apartments?





eyad84 said:


> hey nikkih, 120 must be at the Mediterranean Clusters or Contemporary Clusters
> 
> the area looks nice, NO FACILITIES , and I dont know what do you mean by complete but in general it is a nice place to live
> 
> t c


----------



## Anshuman Joshi

nikkih said:


> Thanks.
> 
> By 'complete' I meant swimming pools etc. Looking at previous posts I'm not hopeful that they will be usable by next month?!
> 
> Also, is there anywhere to store a bike in/around the apartments?


hi nikkih,
plenty of free parking spaces available so parking the bike is no problem. as for facilities swimming pools are running dry for the moment. the apartments are clean and the buildings well maintained with security around the clock. by the way which bike do you ride?


----------



## maverick3981

I am looking at DG as a prospective place to stay. My wife is already in dubai and would rent out a place early next month. Can anyone tell me if there are studio appts available and whats the rent like?


----------



## nikkih

Thanks for the info.
It's just a bicycle not a motorbike!




Anshuman Joshi said:


> hi nikkih,
> plenty of free parking spaces available so parking the bike is no problem. as for facilities swimming pools are running dry for the moment. the apartments are clean and the buildings well maintained with security around the clock. by the way which bike do you ride?


----------



## DYLANJAMAL

any one of you (residence of DG) commute to Abu dhabi, If so how long it takes,,
I am thinking to live there (looking for 2br) while working in the AD island?

much appreciated,,
Dylan


----------



## Testingthewater

*Drive time from discovery gardens*

How long does it take to drive to Abu Dhabi airport from here?
Thanks


----------



## shamsa

not more than 1 hour or less


----------



## DG93

*Buy in Discovery Garden*

Hello,
Friends what do you think about buying a studio in Discovery Garden? Is it easy to rent it? Is there nearby a sewage treatment plant ? Is there smell?
Please let me know.
Regards.


----------



## fodens

*Discovery Gardens*



DG93 said:


> Hello,
> Friends what do you think about buying a studio in Discovery Garden? Is it easy to rent it? Is there nearby a sewage treatment plant ? Is there smell?
> Please let me know.
> Regards.


I would advise you *not* to buy a place anywhere in Discovery Gardens!!!

The place is a disaster! It is completely overcrowded, it takes over an hour to get to Sheik Zayed Road in the mornings. There are not enough car parking spaces, Nakheel will not carry out any maintenance on the buildings! It is poorly built, there are leaks often, there are bad smells. 

There is no lighting on the back road, very unsafe and dangerous for residents! No security guards in a lot of the buildings

Also Nakheel have promised the swimming pools will be ready "in the coming weeks" for the last year! No-one is working on them and they havent progressed for over 12 months!

The only reason i am still living here is the company i work for will not move me out, as it is cheap rent! and trust me i have considered leaving a perfectly good job based on how bad Discovery Gardens is.

I hope this helps you make your decision and i would also expect further replies like this!

Best Regards

M


----------



## fodens

DG93 said:


> Hello,
> Friends what do you think about buying a studio in Discovery Garden? Is it easy to rent it? Is there nearby a sewage treatment plant ? Is there smell?
> Please let me know.
> Regards.


I would advise you not to buy a place anywhere in Discovery Gardens!!!

The place is a disaster! It is completely overcrowded, it takes over an hour to get to Sheik Zayed Road in the mornings. There are not enough car parking spaces, Nakheel will not carry out any maintenance on the buildings! It is poorly built, there are leaks often, there are bad smells. 

There is no lighting on the back road, very unsafe and dangerous for residents! No security guards in a lot of the buildings

Also Nakheel have promised the swimming pools will be ready "in the coming weeks" for the last year! No-one is working on them and they havent progressed for over 12 months!

The only reason i am still living here is the company i work for will not move me out, as it is cheap rent! and trust me i have considered leaving a perfectly good job based on how bad Discovery Gardens is.

I hope this helps you make your decision and i would also expect further replies like this!

Best Regards

M


----------



## rosco

DG93 said:


> Hello,
> Friends what do you think about buying a studio in Discovery Garden? Is it easy to rent it? Is there nearby a sewage treatment plant ? Is there smell?
> Please let me know.
> Regards.


Dont do it.
DG is the pits, 

- The finish is one of the worst in dubai, 
- no smell from the sewage plant but likey from the toilet, 
- Nakheel are terrible
- the pools are not finished yet still after 18months
- sports facilites never going to be finished
- access is terrible and getting worse.
- all westerners are moving out.
- the buildings are falling down.
- there is rubbish everyone as noone has respect
- the rubbish areas smell.

try other areas of Dubai
JLT is better and will be nice once finished


----------



## DG93

rosco said:


> Dont do it.
> DG is the pits,
> 
> - The finish is one of the worst in dubai,
> - no smell from the sewage plant but likey from the toilet,
> - Nakheel are terrible
> - the pools are not finished yet still after 18months
> - sports facilites never going to be finished
> - access is terrible and getting worse.
> - all westerners are moving out.
> - the buildings are falling down.
> - there is rubbish everyone as noone has respect
> - the rubbish areas smell.
> 
> try other areas of Dubai
> JLT is better and will be nice once finished


Thank you so much for your advice. But JLT is very expensive.....


----------



## DG93

DG93 said:


> Thank you so much for your advice. But JLT is very expensive.....


Really thank you very much. The assistance and good advice are essential.
Thanks and regards


----------



## DG93

*Charges*



DG93 said:


> Really thank you very much. The assistance and good advice are essential.
> Thanks and regards


If you rent your apartment, Who is paying the charges? The owner or tenant?
Thanks


----------



## Jasmine13

Hello,
I am planning to go live in discovery gardens next weeks in zen cluster, due to reasonable rental there and huge size of flat.
Any advice regarding which building is nice,clean and maintained?
All opinions are welcome


----------



## Jynxgirl

You are getting what you pay for. 

There are threads on discovery garden. 

If you chooose to live here because of the lower rent, expect to get low income housing and all that comes with that.


----------



## kiskis

Some info from DG:
Haider Jabbar - Home


----------



## fodens

Jasmine13 said:


> Hello,
> I am planning to go live in discovery gardens next weeks in zen cluster, due to reasonable rental there and huge size of flat.
> Any advice regarding which building is nice,clean and maintained?
> All opinions are welcome


Please see my note dated 7th November - I still stand by that statement. I am now lucky enough to have been able to get out of DG. 

However I still keep a close eye on it and the fact that it recently made the news for how bad the traffic situation is in a morning proves a point. It will take you 45 minutes to get to SZR in the morning and it should be a 3 minute drive.

Granted, it is one of the cheaper places in Dubai to live, but there is a very valid reason why.

Good luck

Fodens


----------

